# Debian Sarge mit 2.6 Kernel



## Shooter2k (20. August 2005)

Hallo Forum, 
ich bin auf der suche nach Debian Sarge Net Inst. allerdings mit einen 2.6er Kernel, weil bei einen 2.4er meine Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt wird. Kann mit jemand den Download link geben(Habe schon im Internet gesucht, aber leider immer nur Debian Netinst. mit einen 2.4er gefunden)  ? Danke
gruß
henry


----------



## Shooter2k (20. August 2005)

Hat sich schon erledigt ich sollte mich beim näcvhsten mal einfach besser hier im Forum umsehen  .. es ist die debian sarge testing  die hat den 2.6er.....


----------

